
2004 Flash game Looks like Chrome logo - anshumanravi
https://web.stanford.edu/~mvassar/npdl/games/Simon/simon.swf
======
gjvc
Here's a link to the 1978 version.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_(game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_\(game\))

